# (06) elec. chair/gas chamber pic/vid



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

this year I added a gas chamber witch was 5/7 room with a frount viewing window and a drop pannal on the left this was a real actor based prop the room filled with fog from a fog mach and the actor would bang on the glass then when the kids would walk to the side the actor would drop the panal the vid dosen't show the drop panal....
















also I made a elec.chair that had 2 strobs and a fog mach rigged inside, this was also a actor based prop...








hers 2 short vid of my haunt and the 2 new props in acton...let me know what u think I'm new to all these fourms but would love to share my ideas and some of ideas and how to with u guys,the other members have made some wicked cool props and have got some great ideas this fourm is great wish I would have heard about it sooner.....
HalloweenNight036.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/HalloweenNight036
NewPics075.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/NewPics075


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well welcome to the forum NT.
from what i could see your haunt was good. 
I watched the videos, it was a little dark thoughat times. but that happens.
hope you had a good turn out.


----------

